# Ratings turned off in Story Hour



## Piratecat (Jan 27, 2002)

I wanted you to know the moderators agree: thread ratings, which might intimidate new story hour contributors, aren't all that necessary in the story hour forum.  Off they went!

We may or may not keep them elsewhere, but it's not a time-critical decision.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 30, 2002)

Thank you for dropping those ratings.  I'd love to see the rest dropped, but SH is the first priority to have it removed.


----------

